
Layjet: Microtrenching in the Road Shoulder - the_mitsuhiko
https://www.layjet.at/banquet.326.html
======
the_mitsuhiko
I came across this today. They are basically doing microtrenching but instead
of opening up the asphalt they open the road shoulder and put lay the cable
there. They started doing this in the rural parts of Austria and seem to be
achieving 1.5km/day with three vehicles (open and lay, remove leftovers,
compress) which from my understanding is quite a bit faster than the
alternatives (more than double).

This is what it looks like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bfbh3ILLD0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bfbh3ILLD0)

